# Need suggestion for Buying Camera



## sabarishwar (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi guys ,

Hi i'm  plan to buy new digi cam around 8-9k ,so i found these model from sony .Both are good but i'm Confusing myself to which one need to buy .so need ur valuable suggestions.

Sony DSC W630/B
DSC-W630 : W Series : Digital Still Camera : Sony India

Sony DSC W570/B
DSC-W570 : W Series : Digital Still Camera : Sony India


Thanks Advance
Sabari


----------



## nac (Apr 24, 2012)

How about Digital IXUS 115 HS - Canon India - Personal


----------



## sabarishwar (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey it's 12 megapixel only and also 4x Zoom .when compare with sony it's not much good and the price of it also not much difference .


But Thanks for Info )


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 24, 2012)

Have a look at Sony H70 and nikon 6200


----------



## rupasagar1 (Jun 6, 2012)

I heard that DSC-W570  sony  is the best from w560 because of its camera quality and zoom


----------



## rupasagar1 (Jun 6, 2012)

Sony DSC-W570  W Series is the better one when compared to W560 because of its camera quality and zoom


----------

